# 2500g/h



## sogynm (23. September 2009)

Da ich sowieso meinen Ex account gelöscht habe(11 80er mehr als 200k gold) möchte ich euch jetzt zeigen wie ihr "wirklich" Gold macht.

Was ihr benötigt:

Verzauberungskunst
Juwelenschleifen
Zeit

1.) Geht ins Ah und kauft massenweise Saroniterz (auf meinen Server manchmal 15-17g)


2.)Nehmt euch Zeit und sondiert alles nach 50 Stacks habe ich diese Sachen bekommen:

17 Scharlachrubine
13 Himmelssaphire
20 Waldsmaragde
11 Zwietlichtopal
17 Herbstglimmer
6 Monarchentopas

Dann noch ~120 grüne gems

mit den grünen Gems macht ihr Ringe/Halsketten die Kristalissierte Erde benötigen= ~60 Ringe(ein paar grüne gems kann man nicht verwenden)

Die ca 60 Ringe disst ihr jetzt

57 Schleierstaub
18 große Kosmische Essenzen


So jetzt rechnen wir mal zusammen (Preise sind je Server unterschiedlich)

17 Scharlachrubine= ca 900g
  13 Himmelssaphire= ca 350g
  20 Waldsmaragde=  ca 80g
  11 Zwietlichtopal=    ca 110g
  17 Herbstglimmer=  ca 400g
  6 Monarchentopas ca 100g
---------------------------------
                                 1940g

Nun rechnen wir den Schleierstaub hinzu

57 Schleierstaub= ca 300g
18 gr Kosmische E.=250g
------------------------------------
                                550g

1940
  550
-------
2490~2500


Ich habe für das hier ungefähr ne 1 Stunde gebraucht natürlich geht es viel Schnelle wenn man Auktionshausaddons hat.

So dann viel Spass beim Ausprobieren


mfg


----------



## Griese (23. September 2009)

Ich seh schon wie alle Juwes das AH stürmen und morgen kein Saroniterz im AH ist.


----------



## Wizzbeast (23. September 2009)

Griese schrieb:


> Ich seh schon wie alle Juwes das AH stürmen und morgen kein Saroniterz im AH ist.




Juchhu !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(Mein DK ist ein kleiner Bergbau-Twink)

edith: @ TE, netter Tipp, aber 2500g/h stimmt nicht, es sind wohl eher so 1750G, wenn du 50 stacks mit erz gekauft hast. (fuer je 15G)


----------



## Delonglois (24. September 2009)

Ich wusste es schon immer Umsatz = Gewinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit 50 stack kommts grad noch in etwa hin mit einer stunde....erze sondieren, items bastel (Äonenerde kostet bei euch aufm server anscheinend auch nix) und dissen

84 gems + kleine bei 50stack erz sind auch nicht immer drin (können auch schon mal nur 1 pro stack sein)

Ob du auch alles in einer stunde los wirst, ist aber zweifelhaft! Unterboten biste bei den sachen gleich und neu einstellen kost auch wieder zeit.

Machen des einige leute mehr aufm server, wie es mittlerweile eigentlich üblich ist, geht der g/h preis schonmal schnell nach unten.


----------



## sogynm (24. September 2009)

Delonglois schrieb:


> Ich wusste es schon immer Umsatz = Gewinn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



awww hab vergessen die ausgaben abzuziehen

und iwe gesagt das ist sehr serverabhängig


----------



## Gartarus (25. September 2009)

Auf welchem Server biste denn? ich schaff höchsten 200g auf Zuluhed inner Staunde evtl mehr Mittwochs.


----------



## Karius (25. September 2009)

Auf den meisten Servern machen das soviele, dass sich das gar nicht mehr lohnt.

Viel schlimmer noch es hocken Horden von Leuten ständig im AH und wenn du was reinstellst, dann setzen sie sofort einen Stein rein der ein paar Silber billiger ist. So verkaufst du einfach nichts. 

Wenn das auf deinem Server solange ging gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider klappt das nicht überall.

Letztendlich kommt man auf den gleichen Schnitt wie mit farmen. Das ist natürlich noch je nach Marktungleichgewicht anders.


----------



## poTTo (25. September 2009)

sogynm schrieb:


> So jetzt rechnen wir mal zusammen (Preise sind je Server unterschiedlich)
> 
> 17 Scharlachrubine= ca 900g
> 13 Himmelssaphire= ca 350g
> ...



2500 - 850g (für die 50 Stacks)

= *1650g * Reingewinn 

also keine 2,5k in einer Stunde.v Vorrausgesetzt ein Stack Saroniterz kostet 17g.


----------



## Anaximedes (26. September 2009)

Passt zwar nicht zum Thema. Aber hat wer eiun Makro mit dem man die kleinen Halsketten "automatisch" entzaubern kann?


Für Leute auf MalGanis: Kauft das Erz NICHT aus dem ah (ist schon alles meins)


----------



## Ollimua (26. September 2009)

Anaximedes schrieb:


> Passt zwar nicht zum Thema. Aber hat wer eiun Makro mit dem man die kleinen Halsketten "automatisch" entzaubern kann?
> 
> 
> Für Leute auf MalGanis: Kauft das Erz NICHT aus dem ah (ist schon alles meins)


AddOn: Enchantrix


----------



## Anaximedes (26. September 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Addon-Empfehlung. Nur eine Frage noch. Kann man das irgendwei einstellen dass er mich nicht mehr fragt ob das gleiche item entzaubert werden soll?


----------



## Ollimua (26. September 2009)

Das weiss ich leider nicht. Aber du kannst damit meinen Informationen nach auch Erze sondieren bzw. Kräuter mahlen.


----------



## Apo1337 (27. September 2009)

Der Reingewinn berechnet sich ja aus (eurem Glück und) den gekauften Stacks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bullzyi (30. September 2009)

ein Rezept mit schattenkristall und Kristallierte Erde habe ich nicht gefunden... wie soll ich die verarbeiten ?


----------



## Anaximedes (1. Oktober 2009)

Schleifen und beim npc verkaufen


----------



## little Vulkan (10. November 2009)

Das mit dem sondieren ist echt eine nette Geschichte, mach ich son länger und klappt gut.
Bislang habe ich die Kristalle (z.B. Sonnenkritsall etc.) einfach für 1-3 Gold im Ah verkauft.

Welche Rezepte empfehlen sich um Günstig Ringe oder Ketten herzustellen ??????
Postet bitte eure Erfahrung dazu.

Danke vorab für die Mühe

So long


----------



## Nixsta (10. Januar 2010)

Das ganze hat sich mit Patch 3.3 ja eh erledigt, 
da man ja nun mit Schleierstaub & co überschüttet wird,
sind die Preise ins Bodenlose gefallen!
^^dank automatisiertem entzaubern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_Richfield (30. Januar 2010)

Nixsta schrieb:


> Das ganze hat sich mit Patch 3.3 ja eh erledigt,
> da man ja nun mit Schleierstaub & co überschüttet wird,
> sind die Preise ins Bodenlose gefallen!
> ^^dank automatisiertem entzaubern
> ...




auch die raren gems will keiner mehr so richtig kaufen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da sich alle für marken epics holen können, sitz ich nun auf den raren steinchen ...


----------



## b0mbecks (31. Januar 2010)

Hallo

Kann man mit denn blauen Steinchen noch irgendwie ein bisschen Gold (denn Scharlachrubin mal ausgenommen) machen außer sie zu schleifen und an denn npc verticken ?


----------



## Mr_Richfield (31. Januar 2010)

b0mbecks schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Kann man mit denn blauen Steinchen noch irgendwie ein bisschen Gold (denn Scharlachrubin mal ausgenommen) machen außer sie zu schleifen und an denn npc verticken ?



ich hab immer ein paar im AH, verkaufen sich nur bedeutend schlechter als vor 3.3 ...


----------



## b0mbecks (31. Januar 2010)

Mr_Richfield schrieb:


> ich hab immer ein paar im AH, verkaufen sich nur bedeutend schlechter als vor 3.3 ...



ja mag gut sein auf deinen server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber auf meinen geht ah mäßig garnix die stehen die für 90g drin das 20er stack :/


----------



## Magnison (23. Februar 2010)

Ihr wisst schon das 20 Saronitbarren 25G beim NPC bringen und es sich somit nicht einmal lohnt die zu dissen sondern gleich zu Schmieden und dann an den Händler zu verkaufen.


----------



## Hugonator (25. Februar 2010)

Magnison schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon das 20 Saronitbarren 25G beim NPC bringen und es sich somit nicht einmal lohnt die zu dissen sondern gleich zu Schmieden und dann an den Händler zu verkaufen.



 Du weißt schon 1 Barren = 2 Erz ? und aus 40 Erz mach ich beim sondieren locker viel mehr als 25g


----------



## Mindadar (26. Februar 2010)

Okay so extrem wie der Themenstarter es angepriesen hat ist die öhe zwar nicht die man verdient (so sehe ich es) aber ich mache auf ganz gut gold mit meinem Juwelenschleifer, Habe vor 3 tagen bei 0 Gold angefangen und sehr viel Blaue Ungeschliffene steine in der tasche gehabt. Hab sie alle ins Auktionshaus gesetzt Außer den himmelssaphir, welchen ich mit ca 30 alchis zu Richtig guten gold gemacht habe, Nun muss ich nur noch warten bis endlich wer die geschliffenen 30 ausdauer steine kauft und ich hab mein epic fliegen und kann auf den chopper hinspaaren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StepBack (8. April 2010)

Als die Methode das erste Mal gepostet wurde hat sie mit Sicherheit noch soviel Gold gebracht, mittlerweile sind die Preise für blaue Rohgems eingebrochen und auch die Preise für die Verzauberungsmats sind rapide gesunken.
Bei mir auf dem Server komm ich hiermit nur auf ~500g/H, da kann ich besser im Handelschannel meine Berufe posten und TG einsacken. Das bringt mehr Gold.


----------



## Elda (10. Mai 2010)

Heutzutage wird man bestimmt nicht mehr auf 2500g/h kommen wenn man das befolgt oder?


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (10. Mai 2010)

ich glaube nicht das sich das lange lohnen wird denn irgendwann merkt man das die saronit preise hochgehen werden dann kostet das stack vlt 50g oder mehr dann lohnt es sich nicht mehr wirklich denn irgendwann wirds noch mehr kosten. ich will jha kein server beleidigen oder so aber auf ysera sind alles gold geile schweine^^


----------



## Elda (10. Mai 2010)

Normal ist denk ich auf jedem Server so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## c0bRa (10. Mai 2010)

Gier zerreißt den Sack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bleib bei meinem 500-1000G/Tag mit Glyphen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (11. Mai 2010)

c0bRa schrieb:


> Gier zerreißt den Sack
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das war nun ein Schenkelklopfer wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elnor (15. Mai 2010)

Wieso stellste das eigentlich online? Ich denke nun sind die Preise kaputt und man kann mit dem Trick nix mehr verdienen weil sich alle draufstürzen werden.


----------



## Eboron (14. Juni 2010)

Elnor schrieb:


> Wieso stellste das eigentlich online? Ich denke nun sind die Preise kaputt und man kann mit dem Trick nix mehr verdienen weil sich alle draufstürzen werden.




Wenn er seinen acc gelöscht hat und über 200k gold hatte, interresiert es ihn kaum, ob die Preise jetzt kaputt gehen^^

rare Steine verkaufen sich wirklich nur noch sehr spärlich :-S
mit cata fliesst das geld eh wieder, wenn alle die neuen Steine brauchen =D


----------



## Goldgoblin (14. Juni 2010)

Jep Saroniterz sondieren und die ganze Entzauberungssache lohnt derzeit meist so gut wie gar nicht mehr.

Dürfte erst wieder mit Cata interessant werden.


----------



## Treebeard (14. Juni 2010)

sogynm schrieb:


> 1.) Geht ins Ah und kauft massenweise Saroniterz (auf meinen Server manchmal 15-17g)



Oi! 15-17G für einen Stack??? 
Auf welchem Realm bist du den? 
Bei uns kostet der Stack 80-120G!


----------



## Goldgoblin (14. Juni 2010)

Treebeard schrieb:


> Oi! 15-17G für einen Stack???
> Auf welchem Realm bist du den?
> Bei uns kostet der Stack 80-120G!




Guck mal von wann der Post ist. Zumdem sind Preise immer serverabhängig. 80-120G ist aber schon durchaus höher als der Schnitt. Sicher das du nicht bei Barren geguckt hast?


----------



## Treebeard (14. Juni 2010)

Goldgoblin schrieb:


> Guck mal von wann der Post ist.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oh Mann! Ich liebe es, wenn die Leute steinalte staubige Threads hervorziehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Goldgoblin schrieb:


> Zumdem sind Preise immer serverabhängig. 80-120G ist aber schon durchaus höher als der Schnitt. Sicher das du nicht bei Barren geguckt hast?



Yup! Barren kosten noch ein bischen mehr, und trotzdem geht das Zeugs weg wie warme Semmeln.


----------



## sigimalygos (14. Juni 2010)

Anaximedes schrieb:


> Passt zwar nicht zum Thema. Aber hat wer eiun Makro mit dem man die kleinen Halsketten "automatisch" entzaubern kann?
> 
> 
> Für Leute auf MalGanis: Kauft das Erz NICHT aus dem ah (ist schon alles meins)



jetzt kauf ichs mir Extra...... Weil ich es kann!


----------



## taliebun (16. August 2010)

verkaufe tonnenweise saroniterz auf ambossar! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also da kosten die Stacks momentan unter 20g... hab vor 2 Wochen knapp aber auch mal ein paar 40+g tage gehabt.
Für den normalen Preis momentan würde sich das ganze lohnen. Bei 40+g/stack natürlich nicht


----------



## Sapphirexd (16. August 2010)

oha ihr habt aber teure preise für saroniterz auf nethersturm gibts die zum teil für 10-20g stack wobei ich sie nur kauf bis 12.50s das stack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

